# What to feed?



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

should i feed my (5) 1 1/2 Nattereri roseys or goldfish!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

ezkilla13 said:


> should i feed my (5) 1 1/2 Nattereri roseys or goldfish!


 for that size i would start a nice healthy diet of beefheart,krill,shrimp,flakes,pellets and bllodworms until they get bigger
just my advice


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

thanx


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I started mine off on roseys, frozen bloodworms, and live earthworms. As soon as they were regularly eating the rosies, I started with small feeder goldfish. You may want to try minnows also!


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

For now stay with the normal stuff besides feeders with rossies for now, In a couple weeks start going into goldfish slowly,good luck!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i would say start with rosey reds _*when*_ u actually start feeding them feeders









thier heads are smaller and your piranha are more likely to eat the head of a minnow as opposed to a goldfish.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

variety is the key


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

aren't rosies, the same thing as minnows?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I started out with small tetra's - for small reds like you have, they're nice bite-sized chunks.


----------



## ZzpiranhaZz (Jul 8, 2003)

when i got my reds i gave them rosie's and they started eating them right away. But the second time i went to go get the dozen I asked the guy to try and pick out some smaller 1's and i also picked up a dozen ghost shrimp and man do they love the ghost shrimp!. I guess now the lfs recemended a food to me that had krill and brine shrimp mixed toghether and they love that 2.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> aren't rosies, the same thing as minnows?


 whatchu talkin about Willis?

hehe....yea they are.


----------

